# do u guys talk on any other sites



## TallAdam85 (Jun 10, 2003)

Hello Everyone a few Of my friends hay other Tang Soo Do Sites with forums on them I am just wondering would any one like the links for the forums and would anyone like to talk on them please let me know I am sure they will talk on your forums 

thanks 
adam	:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 10, 2003)

Feel free to post em.  The more folks who know of more places, the better we all become with the influx of new ideas.

:asian:


----------



## Galvatron (Jun 10, 2003)

I've been on a few other sites like budoseek, etc. 
I'm not one to sling mud, so I'll just say I like the "atmosphere" here better.
I'd be willing to check out any Tang Soo Do forum though.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 10, 2003)

If other Kenpoists came to my forum, and talked! (if ya know whats good for ya)

You are welcome there, and we don't bite, just play nice will ya!

Thanks:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 10, 2003)

http://canamma.efoundation.net/


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 10, 2003)

first is 

http://pub46.bravenet.com/forum/show.php?usernum=3904215768

and the other is 
http://pub41.bravenet.com/forum/show.php?usernum=3516627125

:asian: 
there both good people tell them adam sent u lol


----------



## J-kid (Jun 11, 2003)

www.bullshido.com
www.sherdog.com
www.mma.tv


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jun 11, 2003)

Adam, I post on the first one you posted. Good site


----------



## Shinzu (Jun 19, 2003)

i'll be sure to check them out....thanks!!


----------

